#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Varios tplink 740n com problema de dns

## wesleydialmeida

Ola amigos, tenho uma rede mikrotik em pppoe, no cliente utilizo nanolocom5 (roteado) e tplink 740n (roteado) essa semana ja foram quatro roteadores tplink que tive que resetar, pois o mesmo pinga para para 8.8.8.8 , mas nao pinga para www.etc, entao tenho que resetar o tplink para normalizar, alguem pode me recomendar um teste pare eu fazer ou podem me dar uma luz?

Obrigado!

----------


## Portinelli

O Nanostation é que fazem a discagem. No meu ver e como eu uso o próprio router que fazem a discagem o nano fica como ponte. pois dessa forma diminuo o salto.

----------


## wesleydialmeida

Estava pensando em deixar o radio em router, e o tplink em bridge, ou vice versa, sinceramente nao sei qual a melhor topologia, estava vendo em outro topico, outras pessoas tambem estao com o mesmo problema que eu, o tplink esta utilizando utilizando na wan um dns diferente, e por isso o problema. acho que pode ser algum virus ou programas que estao baixando.

----------


## Portinelli

Pois então, Coloque as suas nanos em Bridge(ponte) e deixe que o router (tp-link) faça a discagem para o pppoe. assim ele recebe o dns automaticamente e pronto para de dá erro !

----------


## alexrock

Os servidores DNS estão "misteriosamente" sendo alterados? Pode ser isso: http://www.techtudo.com.br/noticias/...no-brasil.html

----------

